# Sequoyah Caverns In Ne Alabama



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

They are going to recreate some civil war battles across from the campground. There will also be some sort of recreated village with period demonstrations of living in that time. We've never been, but it sounded great when they were telling us about it. We reserved a site already. There aren't many with full hookups left, so if your interested give them a call. The website is listed below.

_Trivia note:
The reason Sequoyah campground looks like an old KOA is ... (drumroll please)

KOA liked their design so much that they purchased the right to use that design for their nationwide chain of campgrounds.

KOA = Kampgrounds Of America_

[topic="0"]http://www.sequoyahcaverns.com/specials.htm[/topic]


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Dave and Pat!!
Thanks for the heads-up on that!! I would love to go, myself, and bet I could twist my oldest son's arm (ever so slightly) to attend, as well. He's a huge Civil War history buff, presently majoring in History at GA Southern. We have re-enactments at a nearby community (Sand Hill) at Old Bethel Church. However, it's usually extremely HOT during the times they do it, and alot of the "soldiers" fall out from heat vs. fake gunshots.
I'll see if I can make it there.
Hope to see you soon!
Darlene


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

They said that they plan to have several cannons and it is supposed to be really well done.
They are setting up the field behind the CG for battle sequences. The friday before is to be for school kids to come and talk with the 'actors'.

They also said they are working to improve the CG. It changed management about 3yrs. ago and they are improving as funds allow.

Dave


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

If you go, be sure to take lots and lots of leveling blocks and for Heavens sakes, don't try to run your airconditioner and your microwave at the same time. You will plunge the entire street into darkness. Not to be missed is the exit just to the north of Sequoyah Caverns, which we call "The Exit of the Damned". That was the spookiest place I have ever seen on an interstate. There was not a living soul around and every building was either boarded up or burned to the ground.

Seriously, the caverns were pretty neat. We went in July and it was pretty muggy but the pool was cool.

Reverie


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Dave!

If you enjoy history (or even if you never really had much "connection" to US history) - you'll LOVE the Re-enactments. The soldiers aren't 'actors' - they're regular folk like you and me. In fact, I was a Revolutionary War re-enactor for several years (1973-1977) with the 5th Conn. Regiment & Light Infantry. The '5th' was/is a member of the Brigade of the American Revolution - an actual arm of the US Military. We lived by inspection!!! and *everything*had to "certified" authentic & accurate (even the fabric we made our clothes from had to pass the "burn test")!! The men got to do the fun stuff (Field battles & drills with Brown Bess guns & small cannons pulled by a team of young oxen) while the women stayed in "camp" and showed "life in the times" - cooking, soap & candle making, games, tin smithing, etc. I wanted to do the fun stuff but "women aren't allowed on the Field...never happened". HA!!! I showed them!!! Seems I am a direct decendant of Molly Pitcher who, in the real War, served our fledgling country on the battle fields in her husband's stead. When I took that info to our Commander, he took it to the Brigade Commander in DC who simply had no choice (but wasn't at all happy about it) I was immediately recruited & inducted into the 5th Conn Light Infantry and then as a "Powder Monkey" on the cannons. I recently met some current members of the '5th', as well as a few Mass. regiments, and they tried to recruit me back. I was actually thinking about when I realized I'd have to sleep in those old canvas tents again, not in the Outback. Nice try, guys - but those days are over!!!

I'm sure the Civil War groups are similar in design, structure, & accuracy and there is certainly real history going on at those Re-enactments. Hope you get to speak directly with some of the participants! Some (most) have great stories to tell!

Enjoy!!! (btw, the Re-enactors are "off duty" after the public 'show' is over and it's only then that modern day adult-beverage appears.....those campfires can get rather loud....)


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Reverie said:


> If you go, be sure to take lots and lots of leveling blocks and for Heavens sakes, don't try to run your airconditioner and your microwave at the same time. You will plunge the entire street into darkness.
> Reverie


Did I miss an after-action report somewhere?







Was this at last summer's rally there? More stories, please! I sense large humor potential!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Reverie said:


> If you go, be sure to take lots and lots of leveling blocks and for Heavens sakes, don't try to run your airconditioner and your microwave at the same time. You will plunge the entire street into darkness. Not to be missed is the exit just to the north of Sequoyah Caverns, which we call "The Exit of the Damned". That was the spookiest place I have ever seen on an interstate. There was not a living soul around and every building was either boarded up or burned to the ground.
> 
> Seriously, the caverns were pretty neat. We went in July and it was pretty muggy but the pool was cool.
> 
> Reverie


And don't forget the sewer hook-ups at some of the sites that needed a service call from Roto-Rooter.
I had a brown geyser coming out of the sewer drain when I went to dump my black tank.









Bob


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I remember some clown with a Class B pulled up to the dump station next to the office. He had positioned the camper so it had a pronounced lean to the left. He was dumping the contents of his black tank without the benefit of a hose, directly into the dump station. Lovely...

Reverie


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Reverie said:


> Hi Dave!
> 
> If you enjoy history (or even if you never really had much "connection" to US history) - you'll LOVE the Re-enactments. The soldiers aren't 'actors' - they're regular folk like you and me. In fact, I was a Revolutionary War re-enactor for several years (1973-1977) with the 5th Conn. Regiment & Light Infantry.
> 
> ...


Hi Wolfie:
When I said 'actors', the tic marks were to say the people doing it, as opposed to paid professionals. I have spoken with some of the 'support men and women behind the fighting' people at local events, (after the show), and they were really wonderful people to talk with.

P.S. I was expecting a little response back to my reply in 'Mickey's fam' new member intro you posted. I guess after you get past the first 5000 post, you just have to slow down a little.
















Dave


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Dreamtimers said:


> P.S. I was expecting a little response back to my reply in 'Mickey's fam' new member intro you posted. I guess after you get past the first 5000 post, you just have to slow down a little.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually Dave, I missed it until you just mentioned. But- - - all fixed now









As for slowing down after 5000, not by choice, my southern friend! No sir! It's more like after reading as much as one has to - to get to 5000 posts - the eye strain forces a slow dow....


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

BUMP!


----------

